# Autobrite Berry Blast Tyre Gel



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*Price & Availability:*
Autobrite Direct Berry Blast Endurance Tyre Gel. £8.99 for 500ml

*Used On:*
Hyundai Getz in Silver

*Manufacturer's Product Information:*
A brand new product from Autobrite Direct! This is our new unique long lasting, durable tyre and rubber gel dressing that will bring that 'as new' finish to your trim, tyres and all rubber surfaces. The product is a thick gel like consistency in clear form to give you that precise application every time when dressing your tyres. Berry Blast Trim & Tyre Gel from Autobrite will give you that special look to your tyres, trim and all rubber surfaces. You can control the apperance of your tyres by applying different coats of the product for a matt-gloss finish! 
A no mess long lasting durable tyre gel dressing that will bring your tyres back to life and leave a durable long lasting gloss shine and with a berry blast of fragrance!

*Packaging:*
250ml bottle supplied with very positive and strudy feeling 'press to flip' lid that allows a controlled amount of product out.

*Appearance and fragrance:*
A clear reasonably thick liquid - not as thick like some 'gels' but sort of akin to olive oil in viscosity. Smells absolutely fantastic!; a rich berries aroma (as the name would suggest), but not sickly or nausiating, just delicious. In fact after the 'test' tyre shown here, the other 3 were done in the garage and afterwards it left a really lovely smell in there for quite a while which was nice, (in combination with the AB Cherry Glaze which will be in a seperate review later). All in all, one of the best smelling products I've used in a while.










*Ease Of Use:*
The tyre was washed first with an APC mix and a brush to remove any previous dressing, so here after being dried, it's 'naked' of any old product.










Simplicity itself basically: applied to a square of tight cell foam, a single line of product applied to the pad was enough to do the full tyre. I tend to dab the product around the circumference to begin with so that I don't overload the initial contact area and so that I've got fresh product to pick up as I work around the trye. Spreads very easily and uniformly, getting into all the patterns and lettering with ease - something that the thicker tyre 'gels' can sometimes require more effort to achieve over their liquid counterparts.

The tyre immediately after application whilst it's still 'wet':










*Finish: * 
All four tyres were done and after the single coat the resulting finish had dried to the touch, and there was no over greasyness which can often indicate that 'sling off' might be an issue unless it's buffed over with a microfibe towel to 'dry'. Not necessary here and to my eyes the finish was spot on - not overly glossy and wet looking which I'm not keen on, but with sufficient sheen. Personal opinons vary on tyre dressings, and some people like a really wet look and others a much more muted simply 'clean' look. I think this straddles the two extremes perfectly and for me is spot on.

Tyre after about 10 minutes (when all four had been done). It's now dry to the touch:




























*Durability:*
N/A at the time of the test, but will update when it's been in use for a period.

*Value:*
The 250ml bottle I have, I would imagine will last a very long time because as I said, one thin 3 inch line per tyre was all that was necessary. The 500ml bottle that is for retail would see regular duty on several cars for many, many months, even a year of more I'd estimate, basing usage on a 500ml bottle of another manufacturer's 'gel' that saw out 18 months of use. So the RRP seems to be very competitive indeed.

*DW Rating:* *98%*










*Overall:*
I was extremely impressed with this tyre dressing on a number of counts - the ease of use, the economy of the amount required, the resulting finish - both in looks and being dry to the touch with no need for buffing, the fragrance, and value. As such I've awarded it a DW 10 star rating (the first product I've given the maximum score to), because I simply couldn't find fault. The score may fluctuate depending on the durability of it and also after I've done a second test on another vehicle which gets much heavier use than the test car here. I will update accordingly.

Thankyou to Autobrite Direct for supplying the product for review and if you are interested in purchasing, it is available here:-

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/berry-blast-endurance-trim--tyre-gel-1881-p.asp


----------

